# Isn't Life Just A Game?



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

​
Think about it.
We start off as infants without any ideas of how the game is played, so we observe the adults. The trouble is however, that they don't even that it's a game so they take it terribly serious.

Soon enough we grow up and start working and get paid in paper. You can trade that paper for things and experiences, none of this is serious.When you go to the shops and buy alot of food, you feel a little sad parting with the paper don't you? But you fail to realise that you already have the real wealth in the trolly, all you parted with was the paper.

Life itself isn't serious but we are.

When you take a step back and look at it, you just laugh. We all go out looking for a job but then when we get it we start complaing. That's terribly silly, but we still do it.

It's like having wash the dishes or clean the house, we all hate to do it but fail to realise that we never have to do it. Why do you clear the dinner table and do the dishes? what's the point? The only only reason is because you like how it looks when the table is clear and the dishes are clean. Its for nice. So theres no need to detest doing these chores because you are bringing them on yourself.In the same same way, there is no need to hate your job because you actually went out of your way just to get hired.

Life is just a game, and i think if you are going to play this game, you need to play it on the supposition that really we all are already at peace but we are going to pretend we're not so we can keep this game going. So in a way im saying that we pretend to be sad so we can be happy because we wouldn't know what happiness is without sadness.

This is just something to consider, a possibility of life. Try viewing life in this perspective for a day or two.


----------



## aweirdbutcoolwolf (Dec 21, 2015)

Interesting perspective, I like it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thet33g (Jul 26, 2013)

That was an interesting read and i like it. I've heard that theory before somewhere and it's as good as any other really.


----------



## Cassoulet94 (Apr 3, 2014)

dachickmagnet said:


> Think about it.
> We start off as infants without any ideas of how the game is played, so we observe the adults. The trouble is however, that they don't even that it's a game so they take it terribly serious.
> 
> Soon enough we grow up and start working and get paid in paper. You can trade that paper for things and experiences, none of this is serious.When you go to the shops and buy alot of food, you feel a little sad parting with the paper don't you? But you fail to realise that you already have the real wealth in the trolly, all you parted with was the paper.
> ...


Mmh. Some philosophy. Let's dig deeper !

What's a game ? It's an activity defined by a set of rules and that has an entertainment character.

Are there rules in life ? Yes, everywhere. laws, social pressure, moral norms, etc.

But do you think that following this rules is only a way of passing the time ?

And do you think that you can break these rules with little or no consequences ?

Ultimately, the important question is the following: are you playing that game by choice, or do you have to ?

I am waiting for your answers


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

This philosopher has been saying so for years..





[/COLOR][/LEFT]


----------



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

Cassoulet94 said:


> Mmh. Some philosophy. Let's dig deeper !
> 
> What's a game ? It's an activity defined by a set of rules and that has an entertainment character.
> 
> ...


Following rules is a way of passing time, yes. Just because there are consequences, that doesn't stop it from being a game. It is the most realistic game you could ever play.

Lastly, you don't have to play the game. Nobody has to go on living. You can choose to quit.

When I say life is a game, you have to understand that these are just words and life is beyond words. Take these words as signposts, they are just like a finger pointing at the moon, they aren't the ultimate truth about life but they point you in the right direction.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Cassoulet94 said:


> Mmh. Some philosophy. Let's dig deeper !
> 
> What's a game ? It's an activity defined by a set of rules and that has an entertainment character.
> 
> ...


Ultimately, it isn't whether you are playing the game by choice, but WHICH game are you playing?

Sure, there are some laws that you can't break (e.g. law of gravity). However, if you don't like team sports (e.g. football), you can still play golf. There are many options. True, some/many people may not like your choice of game and will try to convince you to stay with or join their game and there may be also some other constraints. But at the end of the day, you can choose which game you want to play.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Cassoulet94 said:


> Mmh. Some philosophy. Let's dig deeper !
> 
> What's a game ? It's an activity defined by a set of rules and that has an entertainment character.
> 
> ...


Everyone of us *has* to play it.
How can you "choose" to start existing in the first place? Your parents do but not you. It's actually pretty messed up how nature works.
Have you ever asked yourself, why is there even life? What for?
So the strong can obliterate the weak and still die at the end anyway?
Because, my good man, that's how nature unfortunately works.
Nothing beautiful about that. Just watch a documentary about the african wild and you'll see what "life" is really.
Starving, searching/hunting for food to survive, eventually getting wrecked by competition and dying, until the competition gets wrecked by other competition.
That's all so damn stupid, one would think that life was invented by humans. You think maybe...?


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

dachickmagnet said:


> Following rules is a way of passing time, yes. Just because there are consequences, that doesn't stop it from being a game. It is the most realistic game you could ever play.
> 
> *Lastly, you don't have to play the game. Nobody has to go on living. You can choose to quit.
> *
> When I say life is a game, you have to understand that these are just words and life is beyond words. Take these words as signposts, they are just like a finger pointing at the moon, they aren't the ultimate truth about life but they point you in the right direction.


Too bad nature has made it, so we have to suffer through a lot of **** before we can even contemplate "quitting".
If life is supposed to be a game, it's a very cruel one.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Orbiter said:


> Everyone of us *has* to play it.
> How can you "choose" to start existing in the first place? Your parents do but not you. It's actually pretty messed up how nature works.
> Have you ever asked yourself, why is there even life? What for?
> So the strong can obliterate the weak and still die at the end anyway?
> ...


Human life is very different from animal life (at least for some/many/most of us).

Humans have created a lot of things that animals haven't. One example: video games. Are video game characters involved only in meeting the basic needs of existance? Sure, there is action and survival.
But there's more: exploration (for knowledge), adventure, romance, etc.

Also, see my reply above (or click here: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1083851657-post8.html)


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

VanDamme said:


> Human life is very different from animal life (at least for some/many/most of us).
> 
> Humans have created a lot of things that animals haven't. One example: video games. Are video game characters involved only in meeting the basic needs of existance? Sure, there is action and survival.
> But there's more: exploration (for knowledge), adventure, romance, etc.
> ...


I read it and I get you.
What if you don't really have a choice though?
What if your courage has been obliterated when you were a child and you consequently mess up as an adult?
Some people are just ****ed, like it or not.
If you can go on, fine for you, just don't pretend like anybody can have success, be realistic.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Orbiter said:


> I read it and I get you.
> What if you don't really have a choice though?
> What if your courage has been obliterated when you were a child and you consequently mess up as an adult?
> Some people are just ****ed, like it or not.
> If you can go on, fine for you, just don't pretend like anybody can have success, be realistic.


Sure, that was just a general statement about choice. Certain things will not be within everyone's reach (e.g. dunking a basketball) but whether you are actually stuck or just believe that you are stuck ... remains to be decided.

I got into self development about ten years ago and made a lot of progress. Also, heard and read lots of stories about people overcoming various difficulties. My situation wasn't even "that bad" relatively speaking.

Someone posted a video not long ago about learned helplessness. When a habit is formed, it's easy to accept that that's how things are. I can understand why animals may not have much choice in terms of overcoming that limitation but we humans something that animals don't. Creativity (i.e. thinking of possibilities)

There was also another post about why people don't want to change. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/y-all-still-be-socially-anxious-because-1659753/ It's not that they can't, but there are certain reasons for not changing. Also, I've come across many people who figured out things that had a subconscious aspect (e.g. with hypnosis). So, in some situations you have to find the exact solution that work for you. Much like opening a door. You can have a lot of keys but if you don't have the right one then the door is not going to open.

Is it possible for everyone? Can't say for sure at this point. If something is "software" based: thinking habits and beliefs then chances are good that those can be changed. When it comes to "hardware": memory and biochemical processes, there's a lot more to be learned. Maybe in the future when there's better understanding of the brain/body then you can get a better answer whether people are actually stuck or not. Until then, it's our choice to try to change or don't try to change.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

VanDamme said:


> Sure, that was just a general statement about choice. Certain things will not be within everyone's reach (e.g. dunking a basketball) but whether you are actually stuck or just believe that you are stuck ... remains to be decided.
> 
> I got into self development about ten years ago and made a lot of progress. Also, heard and read lots of stories about people overcoming various difficulties. My situation wasn't even "that bad" relatively speaking.
> 
> ...


I always failed when I tried to change.
Where should I get more courage from?
Should I pull it out of my gluteus maximus? Because my brain ran out of material a long time ago. I really don't like how you use those psychology words "learned helplessness".
Psychologist may study for years (and some like to feel superior over others) but in the end, if you really use common sense, you'll know that they are not really qualified to help people with mental problems because most of those greedy ****s don't know jack**** about feeling worthless.
They can study as many patients as they like but unless they know personally how a trauma/mental illness feels, they don't have the right to sell their words as truth.
I would only trust somebody in that field who has been through such dire straits him or herself.
In my opinion, only such people should be allowed to study it and not some ******* who is "fascinated by human nature".
God, those kind of people really grind my gears.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I know you probably think that I am stubborn as hell with that comment I wrote.
Maybe I am, a lot. But what I wrote there certainly has a lot of truth in it, it's undeniable (sorry if that is spelled wrong).


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*blessed thread*

casino

in/out

fook is the game

Luck is definitive. Effort matters not. Determination doesn't pay

although I like that term after so long I saw an elaboration of effort

now I see the responsibility of employer to de-terminate! Respect the employee!
Should be a law to make firing a crime. Bring unemployed back to life. Never re-terminate anyone


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Any easter eggs?


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

Anything competitive, with guidelines, and an objective is by definition a game. So yes. Life is a game that no individual can win in the end.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Orbiter said:


> I always failed when I tried to change.
> Where should I get more courage from?
> Should I pull it out of my gluteus maximus? Because my brain ran out of material a long time ago. I really don't like how you use those psychology words "learned helplessness".
> Psychologist may study for years (and some like to feel superior over others) but in the end, if you really use common sense, you'll know that they are not really qualified to help people with mental problems because most of those greedy ****s don't know jack**** about feeling worthless.
> ...


Just an example, if you are choking on food, will you let only someone try to help you who also choked on food before? If that was the case, lots of people would be dead by now.

However, I agree that often there is more to change than just technique. I've heard from many others to prefering to work with someone who knows what they feel and can relate to them. If that is one of your change criteria then you're right that your best bet would be to find someone like that. Psychiatrists and psychologists tend to have a similar view similiar to car mechanics or computer technicians where they focus on people as a "machine" that can be fixed. There are some exceptions but in general, other professionals tend to have a more humanistic view. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/disorder/#treatassess

As for ideas, you never know when you may find something that you haven't tried or considered. (Of course, as mentioned before, assuming such solution actually exists).


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

NuthinSimple said:


> Anything competitive, with guidelines, and an objective is by definition a game. So yes. Life is a game that no individual can win in the end.


If noone can win, then life is not a game.


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

VanDamme said:


> If noone can win, then life is not a game.


It's genes playing king of the hill man. If a person dies, as long as they've passed the baton (genes) then they've contributed towards the victory. Although they won't live to see it.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

NuthinSimple said:


> It's genes playing king of the hill man. If a person dies, as long as they've passed the baton (genes) then they've contributed towards the victory. Although they won't live to see it.


Are you saying genes are basically viruses propagating themselves?

They sure convinced some of us that there's more. :grin2:


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

They force you to play and tie your arms and legs down so you can't move and you can't turn the damn thing off. It's a pretty awful game, but people learn to ignore that, so much that they themselves force other people to play.


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

VanDamme said:


> Are you saying genes are basically viruses propagating themselves?
> 
> They sure convinced some of us that there's more. :grin2:


I wouldn't say that.. a virus inflicts, a gene literally IS what makes something what it is. But the purpose of all of them is to continue existing for as long as possible


----------



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

apx24 said:


> They force you to play and tie your arms and legs down so you can't move and you can't turn the damn thing off. It's a pretty awful game, but people learn to ignore that, so much that they themselves force other people to play.


There is nobody forcing you to play. Thats just the kind of game you're playing and you can change it.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

dachickmagnet said:


> ​
> Think about it.
> We start off as infants without any ideas of how the game is played, so we observe the adults. The trouble is however, that they don't even that it's a game so they take it terribly serious.
> 
> ...


You get a job and start complaining...what's silly about that if there are things about the job you don't like? The fact you get a job does not mean you expect perfection, nor does it mean you shouldn't have any complaints afterwards.

We don't pretend to be sad so we can experience what happiness is like. Sadness is part of life and the human experience. We may be at peace, we may not. But "being at peace" doesn't mean you always are either.

We have to clean the dishes, unless we want dirty dishes with bacteria and a kitchen table with no room. You don't have to clean up, but the fact is there are more enjoyable activities you could be doing. Would you go over to someone's house to help them clean up, as an activity of choice?

Life is not a game...it just is, and you try to make the best of it. That doesn't mean you are always serious, nor does it mean you aren't ever serious.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

caveman8 said:


> You get a job and start complaining...what's silly about that if there are things about the job you don't like? The fact you get a job does not mean you expect perfection, nor does it mean you shouldn't have any complaints afterwards.
> 
> We don't pretend to be sad so we can experience what happiness is like. Sadness is part of life and the human experience. We may be at peace, we may not. But "being at peace" doesn't mean you always are either.
> 
> ...


Complaining about something you put yourself up for is silly because it does not change anything.

For you to experience any emotion, there has to be space behind it, thats what peace is. For example, every noises arises out of silence otherwise you wouldn't be able to hear. In the same way, all your emotions arise out of peace. So yes, you always are at peace.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

There has to be a way to win before it can be a game. Nobody wins life.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

many actual games themselves are metaphors and even stimulations for life (i'm talking about board games)...the most extreme example is the game of Life. Monopoly is also a simulation. As well as Risk. They teach you valuable life lessons and help develop very applicable skills. It's practice for life. 

Even more so when it comes to video games - a lot of the thinking skills you develop are very often very useful in the real world and will help you at one point or another. Gaming is great for your brain. A very good tool for cognitive development. Moderate gaming is very healthy mentally and psychologically. 

I would say games mimic life...but life itself is one grand game that we all have to play. And there are games within the game. You gotta know the rules, know how to play outside the rules and know how to win and how to lose and to be a good winner and a good loser.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

dachickmagnet said:


> There is nobody forcing you to play. Thats just the kind of game you're playing and you can change it.


I was forced to play, I never asked to be born. I never wanted to be born. I don't like being alive and I never have.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> There has to be a way to win before it can be a game. Nobody wins life.


Those foetuses who are aborted who those who die in childbirth are the real winners, as they get to avoid all this ****. My opinion anyway.

**** I only just realised this was in the positive thinking section. I won't comment anymore.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

apx24 said:


> **** I only just realised this was in the positive thinking section. I won't comment anymore.


 Yeah. I didn't realize this was in the positive thinking section either. Not the greatest way to word a thread if there isn't supposed to be any debate or critical thinking.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

dachickmagnet said:


> Complaining about something you put yourself up for is silly because it does not change anything.
> 
> For you to experience any emotion, there has to be space behind it, thats what peace is. For example, every noises arises out of silence otherwise you wouldn't be able to hear. In the same way, all your emotions arise out of peace. So yes, you always are at peace.


You need a job. Things also change over time. People get married, then divorced. So, it's not silly to complain about something you put yourself up for. Change happens.

Your emotions could arise out of peace or another emotion. Regardless, it does not mean you are always at peace. False.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaliber (Jan 1, 2016)

Good read. It's true. I think realising that life is a game is very awakening.

I can't put it any better than Bill Hicks:

“The world is like a ride in an amusement park. And when you choose to go on it you think it's real because that's how powerful our minds are. And the ride goes up and down and round and round. It has thrills and chills and it's very brightly coloured and it's very loud and it's fun, for a while. Some people have been on the ride for a long time and they begin to question: "Is this real, or is this just a ride?" And other people have remembered, and they come back to us, they say, "Hey, don't worry, don't be afraid, ever, because this is just a ride." And we kill those people.”


----------



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

caveman8 said:


> You need a job. Things also change over time. People get married, then divorced. So, it's not silly to complain about something you put yourself up for. Change happens.
> 
> Your emotions could arise out of peace or another emotion. Regardless, it does not mean you are always at peace. False.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Change happens even if you complain about it, so why bother?

If your emotions arise out of peace it does mean you are always at peace. Let's use the sky as an example, the sky is always blue and yet the clouds come and go.Sometimes there's so many clouds you can hardly see the sky but it's still there and it's still blue. You are the sky and all your emotions and stuff are just the weather.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

dachickmagnet said:


> Change happens even if you complain about it, so why bother?
> 
> If your emotions arise out of peace it does mean you are always at peace. Let's use the sky as an example, the sky is always blue and yet the clouds come and go.Sometimes there's so many clouds you can hardly see the sky but it's still there and it's still blue. You are the sky and all your emotions and stuff are just the weather.


The sky and clouds are separate things - the cloud covers the sky or it doesn't. Your emotions are what you are feeling at the time. If you are angry, you are not at peace.

Why not complain if you don't like something? You aren't gaining anything except lying to yourself that you are ok with it and at peace. If your child was hit by a drunk driver, pretty sure you wouldn't be at peace and not angry about it.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

dachickmagnet said:


> Change happens even if you complain about it, so why bother?
> 
> If your emotions arise out of peace it does mean you are always at peace. Let's use the sky as an example, the sky is always blue and yet the clouds come and go.Sometimes there's so many clouds you can hardly see the sky but it's still there and it's still blue. You are the sky and all your emotions and stuff are just the weather.


 The sky isn't always blue. Sometimes it's black, sometimes it's red and purple, etc.

And it's all about practice, most people do try to practice self control when it comes to complaining. It doesn't matter if anger or resistance are pointless. As you said emotions, thoughts, expierences, come and go like clouds. They just happen, they just are. There is no why bother, because those emotions are the clouds that pop up, it's life.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## cnate (Dec 5, 2015)

Think ill be quitting soon


----------

